

YADR - The best vim,git,zsh plugins and the cleanest vimrc you've ever seen - rileyt
https://github.com/skwp/dotfiles

======
johncoltrane
And the largest ~/.vim/bundle directory you've ever seen with 80 fucking
plugins.

Eighty.

And

    
    
        set nocompatible
    

is useless.

